# 2000 splendidi post alla spina da MünchnerFax



## Saoul

Congratulazioni, mio caro tedesco d'adozione, e italiano di origine! 2000 splendidi post, che ti hanno reso un'istituzione nel Forum Italiano - Inglese e non solo!

Continua così, ma passa 'sta birra, ogni tanto, che ho sete!   

Grazie MF.

Saoul


----------



## irene.acler

Complimenti! 
Continua così, mi raccomando


----------



## Lello4ever

Una bevuta alla salute di Munch!!!


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni, MF!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie (due) mille, MünchnerFax.  Sei *GRANDISSIMO*!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Prima di tutto: Scusami per il ritardo, Munchenglabach (o Munchausen ?) 
I miei più vivi e sentiti complimenti per la tua competenza, cortesia e collaborazione (magari tutti usassero il triangolino rosso dell'amore come te...)


----------



## MünchnerFax

Paulfromitaly said:


> magari tutti usassero il triangolino rosso dell'amore come te...


Shhh! Che se no mi scoprono! 

Grazie cari. Dai che il primo giro ve lo offro io (virtuale: purtroppo per voi, per fortuna per il mio portafoglio ... e in perfetta sintonia con le dicerie sugli abitanti della mia città natale. ).


----------



## Saoul

Oh cavolo, non è solo un ubriacone... è anche genovese!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Saoul said:


> Oh cavolo, non è solo un ubriacone... è anche genovese!



Boss, questo è un dilettante..
Lo possiamo stendere a forza di Negrosky anytime, anywhere, anyway..


----------



## Saoul

A mani basse, Boss, a mani basse! E' abituato alla birra! Gli fai sentire solo l'odore del Negrosky ed è già in coma etilico!


----------



## Jana337

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrande! 

Il mio elenco di espressioni eleganti italiane ormai trabocca di münchnerfaxismi ed ogni giorno ne aggiungo almeno una mezza dozzina.  

Ora mi occorre imparare ad usarli. ​


----------



## MünchnerFax

Paulfromitaly said:


> Boss, questo è un dilettante..
> Lo possiamo stendere a forza di Negrosky anytime, anywhere, anyway..





Saoul said:


> A mani basse, Boss, a mani basse! E' abituato alla birra! Gli fai sentire solo l'odore del Negrosky ed è già in coma etilico!



Bene, allora la prossima volta vi porto con me alla _Starkbierfest_, a fare giri e giri di broda da 10/11° rigorosamente a razioni da litro. Vediamo chi porta a casa gli altri a fine giornata...


----------



## Siberia

Didn't want to interrupt any drink talk but just wanted to say Congrats to a much admired (wo)Man  hic hic.

Siberia


----------



## valy822

Un po' in ritardo ma...congratulazioni MF!!!


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSMFX !!*​


----------



## Saoul

MünchnerFax said:


> Bene, allora la prossima volta vi porto con me alla _Starkbierfest_, a fare giri e giri di broda da 10/11° rigorosamente a razioni da litro. Vediamo chi porta a casa gli altri a fine giornata...



Boss, questo ci sfida!? 

Non ha capito con chi ha a che fare! 

Amico, a me non mi chiamano Brianza Alcolica dall'età di 10 anni per niente! Che Starkbierfest sia, allora!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Saoul said:


> Boss, questo ci sfida!?
> 
> Non ha capito con chi ha a che fare!
> 
> Amico, a me non mi chiamano Brianza Alcolica dall'età di 10 anni per niente! Che Starkbierfest sia, allora!



Principianti 
Ma noi gliela faremo pagare, vero?


----------



## TimLA

2,000?
Com'on...it's your beer....


...congrats....


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulations ..


----------



## lsp

Congratulations & Thank You!


----------



## Panpan

Congratulations, well done, keep it up.


----------

